# Best quarter mile times



## catesbros (Nov 11, 2005)

So my buddy and I were talking and the best he can get out of 06 6sp GTO with decent mods is a 13.2. He says that he cant get traction and that he doesnt believe that he can go faster without slicks. I remember a guy on here a year or two ago that said that he ran 12.8 out of a stock 06. I was just wondering what some of your best times are with every day tires and NOT slicks. Some type of proof would be awesome too. I personally believe that his 6'6 self just cant get a good launch and gives it too much gas. He has more power than a stock 06 gto. Lets get some feedback on this please.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

He needs a driver mod. I went 13.51 in a bone stock 04 on street tires (245). I have gone 11.41 with a 1.60 60 on 275 Drag radials. No slicks required and I do have a man pedal. 

He should be easily in the 12s.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

GTOJer said:


> He needs a driver mod. I went 13.51 in a bone stock 04 on street tires (245). I have gone 11.41 with a 1.60 60 on 275 Drag radials. No slicks required and I do have a man pedal.
> 
> He should be easily in the 12s.


Is that 11.41 bone stock also with the radials?


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

alsgto04 said:


> Is that 11.41 bone stock also with the radials?


Oh don't we all wish drag radials gained that much. No, that was a 150 shot, cam, headers.


----------



## Mr. Goat (Jun 25, 2009)

GTOJer said:


> He needs a driver mod. I went 13.51 in a bone stock 04 on street tires (245). I have gone 11.41 with a 1.60 60 on 275 Drag radials. No slicks required and I do have a man pedal.
> 
> He should be easily in the 12s.


What's a driver mod?


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

Mr. Goat said:


> What's a driver mod?


^^ better driver ^^


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

bone stock '04 on stock tires (on the right). note the 60'. you need to get under 2.0 to stand a chance at a good ET


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

my personal best was 13.2 in mine with 245 all seasons. 12.65 in my g/fs stock 05 A4 with just a tune and still on factory 18 tires


----------



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

I went [email protected] with a 1.97 60ft. in a bone stock 06 6spd GTO with less than 1,200 miles on the clock! Not really related but I also had a 2001 ws6 trans-am 6spd with about 20,000 miles on it and went [email protected](1.92 60ft.) again bone stock, also owned a 2005 Infiniti g35 6spd that went [email protected](1.91 60ft.). Like someone else posted earlier its mostly about getting the car to launch, the rest of the run is easy.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I went 13.4 with a 44 yr old bone stock classic spinning hard off the line.


----------

